# Best handheld vacuum?



## sugarbunnies (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi, was wondering if you guys knew a great, reliable handheld vacuum that's not expensive, good for picking up stray poop and small hay.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 19, 2012)

Honestly, I'd skip the handhold and go straight to a shop vac. Incredible suction, can go anywhere and pick up anything. The little handhelds I have had got overwhelmed by hair, hay and poops...


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 19, 2012)

they make some pretty small shop vacs; you can get one for $20-30 at home depot last I checked.


----------



## sugarbunnies (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. Yeah, my mom has a vacuum that is really expensive, and great at picking up, except for when you use the extension (the hay and poop just go up to the top and clog it). But because it's expensive I don't want to ruin it. I was looking at the dirt devil handhelds, but perhaps I should look at something that has a better ability to do that, like the aforementioned.


----------



## Marshi (Oct 19, 2012)

I say Skip the handheld and get a Shark Navigator!

http://reviews.bestbuy.com/3545/935...n-upright-vacuum-lavender-reviews/reviews.htm

Much better than a handheld, and it really doesn't loose any suction power! Not only good for sucking up table crumbs, but it can also clean a carpet covered in bunny hair very well! Try catching one on sale, we got ours for $50 at costco!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Oct 19, 2012)

I've spent hours unplugging hay from traditional vaccums. I bought a small (can easily carry in one hand) wet/dry shop vac off of amazon for $40. I LOVE it. It picks up all bunny related messes like a champ andit has super strong suction so I use it for stray cat litter and broken glass and anything else that I want toake sure not a speck remains.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 19, 2012)

We use a shop vac--less time spent unclogging it for sure.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 19, 2012)

*Marshi wrote: *


> I say Skip the handheld and get a Shark Navigator!
> 
> http://reviews.bestbuy.com/3545/9350588/shark-navigator-no-loss-of-suction-upright-vacuum-lavender-reviews/reviews.htm
> 
> Much better than a handheld, and it really doesn't loose any suction power! Not only good for sucking up table crumbs, but it can also clean a carpet covered in bunny hair very well! Try catching one on sale, we got ours for $50 at costco!


I have this too and love it! It does get clogged from time to time at the joints, but it is so easy to slide the pieces apart and dump it's not a big deal. I also have a small shop vac but now I just use it for the stairs and car because it's more irritating to have to carry it around and dump all the time.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a shark handheld. I like it.


----------



## jap08m (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shop-Vac-1-Gallon-Hang-Up-Wet-Dry-Vac/14179012

I got this one at walmart. It works great, I just have to empty it after every use. But great suction. They aren't available online anymore but they should still be available in your closest store


----------

